# Endometriosis, IBS or something else?



## Poppet (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm new to the forums, so hello to everyone I was diagnosed with IBS-C when I was 16 (I'm 36 now). Although I suffered bouts of constipation during the week before my period, I felt like my IBS has been pretty predictable and tolerable in recent years...until *something* happened about 4 months ago. I developed both GI and GYN symptoms, and have yet to find the underlying cause. Basically I developed pain under my right rib and in my lower right pelvic region. CT scans, blood tests, pelvic ultrasounds, ultrasounds of my gallbladder, urinalysis all turned up normal but the pain has persisted. I started back on the birth control pill 3 months ago and am taking it continuously. Interestingly, the upper GI symptoms have now significantly diminished (which I think is evidence of endo or hormonal issues causing the GI symptoms); however, I am still having tenderness in my lower right pelvic region. Sometimes it's acute and quite painful to the touch whereas other times I can run my hand over the area and it's tender but doesn't hurt (just sort of feels like there's something there that's causing irritation). Over the past 2 weeks, I have been terribly gassy and bloated, and I feel an uncomfortable pressure in my lower pelvic region extending about 2 inches below my belly button. It's mostly central and on the right, but sometimes I feel it on the left as well. I went to the GYN today because I was SURE it was gynecological, but I didn't feel any pain when she examined my ovaries or uterus. It was when she was palpating my intestines that I felt the tenderness. She has referred me to a GI doctor who I will see next week. So now I'm wondering if it could be IBS? Or could it be endometriosis on my large intestine? Or is there another condition that would cause persistent pain in the lower intestine? I've had no blood in the stool or discolored stool, though I have had quite the irritable bowel and frankly I feel like I can never empty it. I find myself having to take a laxative about once a week because I feel so bloated I can't stand it. Bloated in spite of the fact that I rarely go a day without a bowel movement - I just feel like I'm (pardon the expression) so full of ####! For example, I took a laxative yesterday and literally had like 3 large bowel movements, yet when the gyn examined me this morning she said she felt the stool in my intestine and that it felt quite full! It's unusual for me to feel the urge to empty my bowels of such a volume of stool, so I'm not sure what that's about either.Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## glenda2484 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi poppet
i also experience pain in my lower pelvic and underneath my ribs i was told it was from reflux and being gassy. Your tenderness could be from having inflamed intestines have they ever given you a steriod tablet or needle? i know being constapated inflames my stomach and a shot of steroids has helped heaps in the past. As for being ibs or endometriosis Im too trying to get answers as ive got endo on my bladder and struggle with bowel issues daily ive done alot of research and doctors say that most often women get told its ibs when in fact its endometriosis the only way too truly detect it is getting a laparoscopy.but then on the other hand ibs is common for endometriosis. You say that your bouts were predictable maybe keep record and see if its around pms that your symptons show and if that is the case push for further investigation on the endo sight of things good luck


----------



## Benzo Belly (May 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I've always suspected endo but have not (and will not!) confirm it with an invasive laparoscopy. My IBS "diagnosis" was made in 5 minutes after conduting exactly zero blood tests, imaging tests or physical exams. I don't doubt that I have IBS, but I doubt that's all I have.

It's nearly impossible to separate the hormonal/menstrual symptoms from the bowel-related ones. Does IBS aggravate menstrual cramps, or do hormonal changes around your period aggravate IBS? Or both?

Sigh.


----------



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Many women find that their IBS symptoms worsen around the time of their period. When this happens, it is not too much of a stretch to wonder if perhaps the problem has to do with the reproductive organs and not the bowel. Endometriosis is a gynecological disorder that like IBS, can result in symptoms of abdominal pain and cramping. This overview of endometriosis and its possible overlap with IBS can help you to determine if you have been diagnosed accurately.

Endometriosis is a condition in which this endometrial tissue grows in parts of the body outside the uterus. Because this tissue is outside of the uterus, it cannot be expelled out through the vagina during a woman's period. This tissue may become inflamed and/or result in adhesions and cysts. To make matters worse, this tissue will be stimulated to grow by the same hormones that encourage the lining of the uterus to build up each month.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been there, solved the problem for a while and am now dealing with a it again plus peri menopause. Let me explain. Eight years ago I started to have pelvic pain outside of my period. I thought it was my IBS-C, so I went to various GIs and had numerous tests and found out it was not my IBS-C, but endometriosis. I had two surgeries (lap which diagnosed endometriosis and then an endometrial ablation). The ablation (best operation ever) gave me over five years of relief from endo pain. For the last year I have had endo pain off and on. I was told the ablation would last about five years, so I feel fortunate. Now,at 49 I notice my periods are getting less frequent, but the pain has come back some (not as bad as before). The reason for that is the ablation burns the lining of the endometrium, but over time it grows back. I remember feeling crazy not knowing which ailment was acting up (IBS or endo), but I realized that the IBS would respond to medication and the endo would not. Pain medication did not work. I wish you luck and patience on this journey, it is a tough one.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Pukka,
What led you to getting the lap for diagnosis? Was the dr convinced? Were you? Ive had two drs offer it but i haven't felt 100% about it.. probably due to me having so many test with negative results! I'm sure everyone knows how strangely devastating it can get time after time.


----------



## leapinglion (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm new here 

I used to have terrible stabbing gut pain around my period - I was terribly bloated and had to take prilosec when I was around 17 years old. My dr eventually said that I had gastritis. It was hormonally driven. It cleared up a lot after I got on depo provera (after trying many different pills - it was the only thing that could control my bleeding). My stomach acts up once in a while if I haven't gotten enough sleep or if I'm super stressed, but othewise ok.

After ultrasounds, my dr was thinking that I probably have adenomyosis (uterine lining growing into muscle of uterus) - but after all 3 of my sisters had the diagnosis and surgery for endometriosis I'm thinking it's more endometriosis. Long story short, I finally had surgery for endo and although the dr couldn't get enough tissue to test for endo, she burned off vessicles and I had a D&C. Since surgery I have been pretty much pain free!

Before surgery my endo pain was getting really bad - i'd have attacks at different times of day - often at night though. I'd wake up in the middle of the night with lower back pain - terrible lower back pain and be very bloated. I'd lie on the bathroom floor sweating with pain in my back, abdomen, and down my legs - I'd be constipated and would eventually make a small bowel movement - typically and then I'd lie on the floor some more until everything calmed down. And then I would go back to bed. But none of that has happened since I got surgery - yay! I hope it lasts a long time. Hope this helps.


----------

